# wayside park fishing bridge



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

when its done with reconstruction and everything

if you go all the way to the end of it

how do you fish it

fish the bottom?

freeline the bait?

dead or alive bait?

what type of bait?


----------

